# Camping :D



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Just have been to Cadillac with my host-family...
And also, my first fishing trip 








He he


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha, what kind of fish is that? Looks like a cichlid/perch of some kind.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it's a perch.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

hmmm, looks more like some type of sunfish. Perch are usually slimmer, in that picture it looks like the fish is tall.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice catch max! Did you enjoy fishing?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

its a sunfish! we have those around here! actually around here people call them sun perch - lol 


cool pic!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I bet its great to see some of our native fish closeup. Congrats on the nice catch.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks everybody... ya I really enjoyed the trip. My 'grandpa' forgot to bring the boat though so we could only fish in the small stream rather than lake Michell. Yep... 'dad' thinks that it's a sunfish.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That looks like fun, i haven't been fishing in about 10 years. I always loved it. I threw the little guys back, but if I got a big one, I couldn't help but see what it tasted like fried. (Usually it tasted like fish...lol).


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

The last time i went fishing was.....yesterday lol. I fish like twice a week but we got some weird algae thing so no fishin for a while


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> we got some weird algae thing


It wasnt red tide was it?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

We had red tide too. What is it anyways? I don't really understand but I heard about it on the radio. At least I think that's what it was.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> *A "red tide" occurs when either natural or human factors cause a rapid increase in the production of one-celled organisms (dinoflagellates), which ordinarily grow in water rich in nitrogen and phosphorus. These destructive red tides, often resulting in what is known as paralytic shellfish poisoning, have occurred since biblical times but are becoming much more prevalent today. Sewage effluent and runoff from farms and lawns contain nitrogen and phosphorus. The dinoflagellates consume the nitrogen and phosphorus, when added to the oceans, and then reproduce or "bloom" profusely. They spread across the water like a carpet, absorbing oxygen and shutting off sunlight from plants. When these organisms die and decay, they absorb more oxygen, literally suffocating marine life.*


 http://www.whoi.edu/info/red-tide.html


----------

